# DHS Monitors Social Networks



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I received Glen Becks newsletter today and found an interesting story on DHS monitoring Social Networks, and I "assume" Prepared Society falls into that category.

Why is the DHS collecting information on journalists & social network users? - Glenn Beck

I have known for a while that I must be on some kind of list somewhere, now I guess I know which one it is. For more information on this you can do a search on:

"National Operations Center Media Monitoring Initiative'


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

DHS is all about Controlling The Masses. That means keeping tabs on our online comms. Obersturmbanfurer Incompetano has her nose up a lot of places it should not be. Such is the habit of Socialist Government. 

Couple that with the entertaining habit of stupid young people putting themselves on the Net doing stupid and often illegal things - Law Enforcement finds the teenybopper Social Networking Sites a boon to them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bigdog57 said:


> Couple that with the entertaining habit of stupid young people putting themselves on the Net


Not just putting themselves on the net, but living their entire lives on the net. Everything they do from dusk to dawn is there for anyone to read. :nuts:


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Information = power. If you think this is new, try googling operation carnivore or NarusInsight.

From Wikipedia regarding NarusInsight;

"...Normalization, Correlation, Aggregation and Analysis provide a model of user, element, protocol, application and network behaviors, in real-time. That is* it can track individual users*, monitor which applications they are using (e.g. web browsers, instant messaging applications, email) and what they are doing with those applications (e.g. *which web sites they have visited, what they have written in their emails/IM conversations*), and see how users' activities are connected to each other (e.g. compiling lists of people who visit a certain type of web site or use certain words or phrases in their emails)." (emphasis added)

"...The intercepted data flows into NarusInsight Intercept Suite. This data is stored and analyzed for surveillance and forensic analysis purposes."

"Other capabilities include playback of streaming media (i.e. VoIP), rendering of web pages, examination of e-mail and the ability to analyze the payload/attachments of e-mail or file transfer protocols. Narus partner products, such as Pen-Link, offer the ability to quickly analyze information collected by the Directed Analysis or Lawful Intercept modules.

A single NarusInsight machine can monitor traffic equal to the maximum capacity (10 Gbit/s) of around 39,000 DSL lines or 195,000 telephone modems. But, in practical terms, since individual internet connections are not continually filled to capacity, the 10 Gbit/s capacity of one NarusInsight installation enables it to monitor the combined traffic of several million broadband users.

According to a company press release, the latest version of NarusInsight Intercept Suite (NIS) is "*the industry's only network traffic intelligence system that supports real-time precision targeting, capturing and reconstruction of webmail traffic... including Google Gmail, MSN Hotmail, Yahoo! Mail, and Gawab Mail *(English and Arabic versions)." [11] (emphasis added)

It can also perform semantic analysis of the same traffic as it is happening, in other words analyze the content, meaning, structure and significance of traffic in real time. The exact use of this data is not fully documented, as the public is not authorized to see what types of activities and ideas are being monitored."

I'm sure these were initiated with the purest of intentions, fighting terrorism, fighting crime, etc., but given the human factor, tools like this are too powerful not to be used for other things.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

tac803 said:


> I'm sure these were initiated with the purest of intentions, fighting terrorism, fighting crime, etc.


Huh?

The intelligence community funds monitoring and artificial intelligence tracking of social media for the purpose of social control.

In-Q-Tel was formed by the CIA in 1999 as a private, not-for-profit venture capital firm with the specific task of delivering technology to America's intelligence community.

In 2004, KMWorld published an interview with Greg Pepus, then In-Q-Tel's senior director of federal and intelligence community strategy, about some of their investments. Pepus was especially proud of the CIA's investment in Inxight, a company that offered software for data mining unstructured data sources like blogs and websites with analytical processing.

In 2006 it was revealed that AT&T had provided NSA eavesdroppers full access to its customer's internet traffic, and that the American intelligence community was illegally scooping up reams of internet data wholesale. The data mining equipment installed in the NSA back door, a Narus STA 6400, was developed by a company whose partners were funded by In-Q-Tel.

Also in 2006, News21 reported on an In-Q-Tel investment in CallMiner, a company developing technology for turning recorded telephone conversations into searchable databases. In late 2005 it was revealed that the NSA had been engaged in an illegal warrantless wiretapping program since at least the time of the 9/11 attacks, monitoring the private domestic phone calls of American citizens in breach of their fourth amendment rights.

In 2009, the Telegraph reported on In-Q-Tel's investment in Visible Technologies, a company specializing in software that monitors what people are saying on social media websites like YouTube, Twitter, Flickr and Amazon. *The software is capable of real-time communications tracking, trend monitoring, and even sentiment analysis* that categorizes blog posts and comments as positive, negative or neutral. Just last month, the Federal Reserve tendered a Request For Proposal for just this type of software so the privately owned central bank could monitor what people are saying about it online.

In 2005, In-Q-Tel sold over 5,000 shares of Google stock. The shares are widely presumed to have come from In-Q-Tel's investment in Keyhole Inc., which was subsequently bought out by Google, but this is uncertain.

In 2010, it was announced that Google was working directly with the National Security Agency to secure its electronic assets.

Also in 2010, Wired reported that In-Q-Tel and Google had jointly provided venture capital funding to Recorded Future Inc., a temporal analytics search engine company that analyzes tens of thousands of web sources to predict trends and events.

The Artificial Intelligence gets better and better every day. Extrapolate it out 20 years. Know that every word you put on the Net today will be cataloged and saved _forever_.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Take solace in the fact that there is a lot more of us than it is of them. The only advantage they have is instilling fear. 

The American public may appear to be a bunch of disinterested oafs at times, but we have never tolerated being up under someone's thumb in our entire history. Unfortunately, circumstances have historically had to become almost dire before Americans rally to action. We are almost there, I think, if this corrupt bunch of psychopaths in Washington continue on the path they are on.

Throwing this Islamic Kenyan kiss-up out of office next November is not a complete cure for what ails us as a nation, but its a start. Gone, too, will be the "angry black woman", aka, The Vacation Queen, all of those unconstitutional czars, numerous appointees, socialist democrat staff, Erik Holder & staff, The Tax Cheat, and everyone's favorite **** - Janet Nepolitano.

Personally, I am of the opinion that Obama, Nepolitano, Holder, and Giethner should all be indicted and charged with TREASON, with the appropriate punishment after conviction. 

We can only hope, can't we.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyJefferson said:


> Huh?
> 
> I should have added a satirical grin to the quote.:dunno:


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> Take solace in the fact that there is a lot more of us than it is of them. The only advantage they have is instilling fear.
> 
> The American public may appear to be a bunch of disinterested oafs at times, but we have never tolerated being up under someone's thumb in our entire history. Unfortunately, circumstances have historically had to become almost dire before Americans rally to action. We are almost there, I think, if this corrupt bunch of psychopaths in Washington continue on the path they are on.
> 
> ...


*I am in total agreement! And the Treason trial needs to be done as "During Wartime" - the punishment being obvious. The only TERRORISTS we the people need to worry about are sitting in Congress and the Whitehouse.*


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Bigdog57 said:


> *I am in total agreement! And the Treason trial needs to be done as "During Wartime" - the punishment being obvious. The only TERRORISTS we the people need to worry about are sitting in Congress and the Whitehouse.*


Agree %100, this administration has made me afraid of my government for the first time in my life.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My wifes boyfriends daughter used Facebook to befriend my wife and find me to tell me all about the affair her dad and my wife were blackmailing her not to talk about. She finally told me and her mom and now her parents are getting divorced too. After that I totally erased myself from Facebook, but was glad I had used my real cell phone number in my profile.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

I keep a Facebook account for business purposes, but I never post anything on it, or look at the activity of other people.

Unfortunately, customers think it's 'weird' if you don't have a Facebook account.

Customers think it's a lot weirder if you tell them Facebook works with the CIA to develop Artificial Intelligence computers capable of influencing public opinion. So I don't. I gotta eat.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

sailaway said:


> My wifes boyfriends daughter used Facebook to befriend my wife and find me to tell me all about the affair her dad and my wife were blackmailing her not to talk about. She finally told me and her mom and now her parents are getting divorced too. After that I totally erased myself from Facebook, but was glad I had used my real cell phone number in my profile.


Dude, I thought I had skeletons in my closet but you have me beat hands down.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

TommyJefferson said:


> I keep a Facebook account for business purposes, but I never post anything on it, or look at the activity of other people.
> 
> Unfortunately, customers think it's 'weird' if you don't have a Facebook account.
> 
> Customers think it's a lot weirder if you tell them Facebook works with the CIA to develop Artificial Intelligence computers capable of influencing public opinion. So I don't. I gotta eat.


The CIA does not work with Facebook. Facebook is largely owned by a foreign company which is a front for a foreign intelligence service. The U.S. Intelligence Community actually encourages it's people to avoid using Facebook. So, yes, it is a good idea to avoid using Facebook, but because of the bad guys, not our own government.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

_>The CIA does not work with Facebook._

Did you read my post above about about how Facebook got venture capital funding from CIA front companies?

_> Facebook is largely owned by a foreign company which is a front for a foreign intelligence service._

Which company and which intelligence service?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I had to do a little research to get this.

The most suspicious corperate owners of Facebook are;

Accel Partners China 10%
Digital Sky Tech Russia 10%
Meritech Capital China 2%
Li Ka Shing China 1%
Greylock Israel Israel 2%

Greylock was unknown before their purchase of Facebook.

I could not find any owners of Facebook that did not have any foreign roots.
Very strange!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

TommyJefferson said:


> _>The CIA does not work with Facebook._
> 
> Did you read my post above about about how Facebook got venture capital funding from CIA front companies?
> 
> ...


I read your post, but there is nothing linking the CIA to Facebook.

As for the rest, I am not going to disclose that. Suffice it to say, don't trust Facebook. The Intelligence Community certainly doesn't.


----------



## UrbanMan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Government Monitoring*

The Government has been monitoring the internet and social media long before the DHS NOC announced it's capability. This is largely done through programs using key word search. What the people should be more concerned about it are the actions the government can take such as declaring some citizen an extremist and using the Patriot Act to detain people without due process rights. With the signing of the NDAA, nows the government can use the military to detain citizens the same way hostile combatants are detained on the battlefield. I don't think the military is going to run rampant,..they largely don't like being pulled into a domestic role, but they do execute orders from the civilian leadership. 
Some will think that if you are not going anything illegal than you having nothing to fear. Not true. Abrogation of our due process rights, including privacy rights and detention under suspicion rather than probable cause or a legal warrant are something to fear. Add excessive government regulation and controls over food and water supplies and the possibilities could be dire.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

By data mining one can soon gather too much information about someone. I have done it by accident even in casual conversation and once located a CIA operative's classified location from just two conversations with neither conversation alone containing classified information.


----------

